# Icd-9 for Personal history of Hypertention



## Leily911 (May 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have been having trouble coding personal history of hypertension.  I have been coding      V12.59, but not sure if it is right.  I have not seen any other code for this.  Any ideas?


----------



## ajanak (May 17, 2011)

*V12.59*

I think V12.59 is a pretty non specific code.  Does this person no longer have hypertension?
Does he/she have elvated BP without a DX of hypertension?  You could use 796.2 "elevated BP reading without diagnosis of hypertension.  My book says "this category is to be used to record an episode of elevated blood pressure in a patient in whom no formal DX of HTN has been made, or as an incidental finding."

If this patient still has HTN then you need to code it as HTN.


----------



## OlsonS_Biller (Mar 3, 2014)

*What about if the pt is medicated?*

What if the patient is currently medicated and the HTN has been controlled?  Would you use hx of hypertension or would you still code the HTN?

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## davidsnk (Mar 3, 2014)

If she/he no longer is hypertensive due to good control of hypertensive medication, the patient still has hypertension.  That should be coded...not history of....


----------



## sranaware (Jun 24, 2014)

*history of HTN code*

I.e History of hypertension we have to code hypertension? actually confused.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 24, 2014)

If the patient is still being treated for HTN then the medication is what is keeping the condition stable, if the meds were withheld, the condition would escalate therefore the condition of HTN is still a current condition it is just stable.  Just like diabetes which is controlled by insulin.


----------



## cyprice (Jul 22, 2014)

What if the patient is now off of all meds?


----------

